# Druchii returns to the Druchii



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

So as I mentioned last year for those who saw my rambling in other threads, I left Warhammer for a while and tried Confrontation. It didn't work out as planned, so after previously owning a 6000pt Dark Elf army about 4yrs ago, my return to Warhammer last september takes me straight back into the arms of my beloved Druchii. Well almost I got the book back in September, but just got the figs in December.

I plan on using this log as an way of inspiring myself to actually get up and model and then paint my figs. :shok:

So far nothing to show you on the painting front, but thanks to Christmas, well LVix. :grin: I have some Dark Elves to finally work on after using the Dwarves from the Skull pass box a couple of times.

To start my figures comprise of the two Dark Elf Avatar of War figs, the Battalion box, a Reaper Bolt thrower, 12 Witch Elves, a Sorceress and a Assassin. Roughly it allows me to field 1000pts but with little flexability. However LVix and I have made a pact that this time, no new figs are brought until all the current figs in the force and together and fully painted. Its gonna be tough :cray:

Anyways heres what I've managed to get together so far.










We are also modelling/painting each friday evening for at least 3hrs from now on, new year resolution and all that.  So expect updates over the weekend each week, time and other factors permitting. 

Cheers for reading.

Druchii


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you are coming back to Fantasy, I look forward to seeing what you do with your figures! Isn't it a bit strange having once owned 6000 points of Druchii to be starting all over again?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha! Great Resolution! Looking forward to see what you come up with on the Elves.

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice one Druchii! 

Could you post up some close-up shots of the AoW models chap?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its sorta odd Squeek, but then this will be the third time I've gone back to them. 

I sold my original army back in 96 when I left the GW hobby for about nine months. Me and my mate who left at the same time realised we'd made an awful mistake pretty quickly though. 

Mind you that first army had a lot of the original figs such as chainmail geared Witch Elves and lots of chunky swords, so although sentimental they where looking old. I'd grabbed more Druchii within weeks of restarting and it grew over several years till I dropped out of Fantasy in 2004 to try Confrontation as we thought it'd be a quickier game. 

We've since realised that the lack of play was probably more down to huge armies barely painted zapping the willpower to even begin painting.. if that makes sense, we play alot more when our figs are painted.

However I knew when we came back in I'd want Druchii asap, and luck happened to give a new army book in the same year I returned. :grin:



Oh and no worries Syph, I'll take some shots tomorrow with some better light.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking forward to see your models painted. I have some 1350p Druchii myself, so will be interesting to see what you come up with on the color front.
Also, your pact sounds like a good idea. Without one, one just buys alot of cool new models, that one newer gets around to paint. (My personal story.)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Great resolution man, wish I could stick with something like that! It's pretty daunting to look over your stuff and know you've gotta get it painted! Good luck man, I just fought the dark elves tonight for the first time since thier new rules... was tough!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delay there Syph, typical when batteries run out its always when you can't get any. 

Anyways heres some quick shots for you, I like the figs alot, both probably need a little greenstuff work, and the Sorceress had two other arm options although I liked this one best. 















































Oh and I've done a load more construction today, so hopefully I'll be able to undercoat some tomorrow and start painting on friday.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Both very decent looking models. Not sure if that have quite the level of detail as some of the GW casts, but the charm and character is certainly there compared to recent Druchii offerings. I like the dagger on the Sorceress - sacrifical dagger anyone?  

Did you get another head for the Lord btw? Quite like the look of it for the General of my Druchii army. Would look great on a Black Dragon mounted Lord, kinda LotR Nazgul style?


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have to say, the fantasy armies I enjoy the most are the Dark Elves and the Dwarves, they both just look great


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Syph said:


> Did you get another head for the Lord btw? Quite like the look of it for the General of my Druchii army. Would look great on a Black Dragon mounted Lord, kinda LotR Nazgul style?


He comes with head attached, although you need to add the ponytail. I'd also agree not as much detail as modern GW figs, although I wonder if thats partially to do with the casting process. One of the arms on the female for example was miscast, although I wound't have used it anyway.

Oh and aye 100% on the sacrificial Dagger. :biggrin:



pchandler43 said:


> I have to say, the fantasy armies I enjoy the most are the Dark Elves and the Dwarves, they both just look great


I can understand that, although it is unlikely I will have a large Dwarf army again, I have in the past and they are very nice to look at when painted. Chaos Dwarf mind you and I'm all over them 


Oh and its raining typically atm, so going to have to wait to undercoat them tomorrow, however I did get all the basing done. It should still mean tomorrow night will be the first night of painting though so no real worries. All of I've got to do now is finalize which armour colour scheme I am going to go with. :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice use of the AoW mini's. They are nicely scultped, although as you say, some of the details look slightly smudged.

Be excellent to see what you can whip up with these. Any colour scheme decided on?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you got a theme for the army or a particular idea on the units? If it's a Khainite sorta army, lacquered red plate (dark red), golds, bronzes would look sweet. Black plate looks cool too with stark gold or silver trim. Some good examples also on the GW site. 

What about skin colour?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Skin colour is going to be white, with white hair if you've seen Hellboy 2 you'll know why. Just thought it looked cool and I wanted to try it.  

Its the armour schemes I'm having issue with, I'm thinking red on black with gold trim, although, dark (almost black) green with gold and white is bouncing around in my head as well. Oh and a final option of a sort of middle ground between Shadow/Codex grey and blue/purple scheme has been on my mind today. 

Although the first is quite possible, even looking likely. One, because I think the skin will really stand out against it and two because If plastic Witch Elves happen my army will be going towards Khaine force. Although even if not, I'd expect I'll have two twenty strong Witch units in a year anyway. 

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think a very dark red plate armour (lightest you'd go would be blood red highlights) would look awesome, with black robes, dark mail and/or gold - like I said in my last post.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, that sounds pretty good, I could also reverse it, or tone slightly differently on certain units to give a bit of variety as well. 

Hmm, yep its settled, I'm going Red, black and gold.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I always think of Korhedron's Reavers in one of the older Army books, although he does his slightly lighter with orange highlights; do you know which I mean?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, but I think Mine might be darker than that, will see. Spent nearly three and a half hours painting tonight, so a good start. :biggrin: Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad you said darker, think it'd be more Khainite! 

Looking forward to seeing pics, I've nearly assembled all my Cold One Knights, ready for the Paintathon and Themed Painting Session.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sounds like a great colour scheme, I can really get a sense of the darkness of the Druchii. The palid flesh would offset the dark reds too. Can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Been sicknote most of the day, finally caught the cold/flu thats been haunting LVix for nearly 2weeks. 

Anyways, heres some shots I got of last nights work, will try and do a bit clearer day time shots for the next update. As some of these don't really allow you to see that there is red on every figure painted. 

Colours done so far are Red Gore/Chaos black mix for red, as well as a Shadow grey/black mix skin base and a Boltgun metal/chaos black metal base.























































Only really setting up the colours atm, base coats really, but its a start. I tend to have a fair few layers when I paint so this might take a while.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

from what I can see they look good so far. Nothing wrong with basecoats LOL they're important! One question though... why not have just used scab red instead of mixing the red gore with black?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It gives it a darker, more bloody colour rather than earthy pinky terracotta-y colour that Scab Red Gives.

Druchii, those are looking like a nice healthy start - are you going for the 'drow' colour, or just a cold blue?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye spot on there Vaz, want these guys to be dark red Horusreborn, so its going to take some dark layers and washes. It'll start to look the part in a couple of updates. 

As to the skin, still planning on a white-ish colour Vaz, just wanted them to have shadows under the skin, sorta starved daylight look. 
As I've been planning the army they've moved from a ocean based raiding force to a border patrol force near to the realm of Chaos, where the sun can't pierce the glooming sky.

Basically I'm also be doing a whole new set of terrain for the battles between this force and LVix's Chaos Warriors and they'll be based to match it. As much of the terrain I did for 40k is too large for Fantasy, or has too much detail on it so causes a problem with the units.

The only good thing about being ill yesterday was I got some more painting done. Will wait till Friday's session to take more pics though, however there maybe a bit of a jump by the next photos.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aah ok, makes sense with the red! Can't wait to see more man!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff so far mate, particularly like how you've mixed Corsair bits with the Warriors to make them a bit more modern. Looking forward to friday's update! What bases are you planning? Do you have an army list sorted yet?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I know what I'm doing for the bases, snow had crossed my mind for a while, still not beyond possibility but I think its now unlikely. 
I'm thinking more of a chaos tainted area, so black slate, wierd runes and maybe lava effects are all possible. Going to sit down and design some of the terrain before I make the jump though. The main thing is it still has to match the scorched brown board the terrain sits on.

As to the army list, yep, I have a intial list that will be placed in the correct forum at some point. Only one thousand points to start though, so nothing spectacular yet. This is the engine of the army really, the good stuff will come later. :good:


As to friday painting night, not too bad, managed to get a new colour on the red and two more on the skin tone. I think when I take the shots tomorrow in daylight, folks will start to see potentially where they are going.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent stuff. I really like the idea of where you're going base-wise - to build on it, maybe it could be the city streets on Death Night, dark cracked pavements, blood in the cracks etc? Might be a bit much, depends how you pull it off. 

I envy your commitment. I had the night to myself last night and didn't even paint the one assassin I wanted to paint. Shameful!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay here are some shots of yesterdays work. Starting to look a bit better now, but still haven't got to the wash stage yet.

Colours added, Tin bitz as a base for the gold work, Scorched brown for all bone work. Red gained a new layer of Red gore, chaos black and blood red mix, while skin got two layers of a thin Shadow grey, Chaos Black, Elf flesh, Sunburst yellow and fortress grey to start the skin tone.























































Hoping to get more of the secondary colours going next week, and need to start work on the black, and dark grey cloth/bagging for those that need it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can see it looks like you are off to a good start. Is there any way we could get some brighter pics?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That red is the exact base I had in mind; and the way you've mixed the Corsair bits makes for some suitably spiky, Khainite looking Elves. Good stuff so far.

Question: Does the Bolt Thrower come with that base now? My Bolt Thrower, which is the same model, doesn't have a base. More over, does it _need_ one? I think it looks better with one as you can base it to match up with the rest of the army.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I'm happy with where the red is going 

As to the base, no it didn't. I have a couple of boxes full of bases, (40K and fantasy) as I've a tendacy of picking up those base packs, the monster bases and the chariot bases from GW on occasion as you never know when they will come in handy. 

This one is a monster base, and I think it's going to tie in with the army nicely, with the added bonus of allowing the crew to be in base contact.


Oh and I'll try and get some better shots of the figs as well, after all my hopes for taking the shots in daylight yesterday. They once again ended up being taken with the aid of a daylight lamp at night, which still doesn't cut it.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Managed to get my arse into gear and took some daylight shots, added bonus that the sun sorta popped out as well.





































Hope that gives folks a better look.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Blinkin eck its been a while since I updated here, and I said I wouldn't need any enthusiasm to paint my Druchii in the painting Challenge thread. :laugh:

Anyway, have been painting, if slowly, but I thought I'd do a quick pic to show folks where I am.










The main changes is the next coat of red has gone on ready for washes, the skin has gone up another tone, so hopefully folks can now see where I'm going with that, and I've prepared the black with a Shadow Grey drybrush. Oh and the Sorceress has had her 'dark magic cloud' pretty much finished.

Going to be finishing off my Nurgle Termies next week, but hopefully from the week after I'll be spending a couple of weeks finishing this starting part of my Druchii force.

Certainly moving in the right direction though.


----------

